# Canterbury Park & Ride



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thinking of popping over to Canterbury next weekend. Does anyone know if the Park & Ride is still open for motorhomes ( do they close it off in the out of season time).

Or is it likely to be packed on a Friday night in September?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Still there no problems as for being packed you can never tell ---if it is go
down to Dover and Park on Marine parade.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

New Dover Road Park & Ride car park 
Fresh water available, grey and black water dump facilities (ground level) on payment of the parking fee of £2.50 per day (includes bus fare). 24 spaces. 


Dover 
Marine Parade Motorhomes may park on Marine Parade for up to 12 hours. Free after 6pm. No services 

Canterbury 
Kingsmead Coach Park. 
Fresh water available, grey and black water dump facilities (ground level) on payment of the parking fee of £5 for 12 hours. Unlimited spaces.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Mavis,

Thanks very much for your quick replies. Hope you are ok.

Best wishes,

Peter


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I doubt if it will be packed in September. It was reasonably full on a Saturday night in June but still had space except that we could not get in because the entrance barriers are locked at around 9.30pm. You can get out at any time. Myself and two foreign motorhomes spent the night parked outside.

JohnW


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick bit of info for the Kingsmead coachpark, parking is available for 12 hours, but overnighting is not officially allowed, see ......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4663

I wonder if one of you gents/ladies who has actually stayed at the Dover Road P&Ride would be kind enough to enter the details into our stoppover database pretty please..

I've even provided the link to make it easier for you :wink: ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

Pete


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kingsmead Coach Park. 
Fresh water available, grey and black water dump facilities (ground level) on payment of the parking fee of £5 for 12 hours. Unlimited spaces. *Overnight stays tolerated (despite the signs). *The site is fenced (we are given to understand that the gate is never closed) and has CCTV surveillance

They do tolerate over night parking but wow betide any one who spoils that by doing something naughty  

I will see if I can put the Park and ride in for you seeing as you plead so sweetly :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mavis

Your campsite entry has arrived and is awaiting approval - but you haven't completed the map position. 8O 

So that it can be approved, can someone please provide me with an exact link of its position on Google maps so we can add the map data?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought the Kingsmead site had closed now that the coaches park behind the Sainsbury store.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

orian said:


> I thought the Kingsmead site had closed now that the coaches park behind the Sainsbury store.


It's still there Bob, we used it a couple of weeks ago.

Pete


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Hi Mavis
> 
> Your campsite entry has arrived and is awaiting approval - but you haven't completed the map position. 8O
> 
> ...


OS grid ref SH496870GPS53 21.532N 4 15.667W


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

peejay said:


> orian said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the Kingsmead site had closed now that the coaches park behind the Sainsbury store.
> ...


Hi Pete,
Thanks for the reply. I assume you parked in the new coach park behind the Sainsbury store. The old coach park was on the other side of the roundabout. Sorry for any confusion.


----------

